# The laugh is on them!!



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Just a quickie for anyone thinking about the Hurricane 360 Spin Mop. I just got one as my "gag" gift this Christmas. So today I thought, Why not??? Here is the heads up on this thing. Looks flimsy as all get out, But, that little bugger is GREAT! Who knew! I don't like to use chemicals on my floors, so I just used really hot water. It did take a little effort to get the head to soak up and release the water, but after a few good dunks, it worked just like it was supposed to. Anyway, if you are looking for a new mop that won't soak the floors and you don't have to get your hands on to wring out, then give it a try. I'll give it :thumb:. They have dusting heads that I am going to order. Should make it easier to get under the bed, I hope, I hope! Happy Cleaning!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Ha! Love this thread! One year I complained that family members didn't put the toilet bowl scrubber in the right place and I could never find it. That year, I got five toilet bowl scrubbers for Christmas!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Make lemonade? I do hand in sponge.in toilet combat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That mop is exactly what I need.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks like to know when things work


----------



## lilmrschandler (Apr 21, 2015)

I love mine too !


----------



## Red6758 (Jan 6, 2016)

Love mine also.


----------

